# Sadzīves tehnika >  toshiba t8200 slēdzas tikai baroklis

## mehanikis

atdeva man iztirzāšanai toshiba t8200 kompīti, deg tikai indikācijas lampiņas, pa māteni cik rakos spriegumi bija, bet noteikti ka ne visur, problēmu sastāda shēmas atrašanā, visu netu izraku bet nekā, visi tik raksta ka raritāte, līdzīgu modeļu ir, bet tie atšķiras, var kāds izlīdzēt ar shēmu šim aparātam? pagaidam plānos kārtīgi izmazgāt plati un pārlodēt visus lielos pročus ar fēnu, varbūt tur būs defekts, ne viena no iekārtām netraucē ieslēgties, tobiš mēģināts visādos variantos, ddr arī strādā, baroklis dod spriegumu normāli,  cīnos ar viņu komporta dēļ priekš auto. aizdomīgi tik izskatās pie LANa trafiņa rezistori(pasviluši), bet zvanās, no analogām slēmām spriežot tur viss ok, ja vien nedabūja tas kompis pa LANu ar zibeni vai ko tādu... suggestions?

----------


## Isegrim

Vai tu arī zobus sev labo pats?

----------


## Katodstars

Izmet misenē. Nē, nopietni, ja jautā tādus jautājumus un ceri to sataisīt meklējot spriegumus pēc shēmas tad šis darbiņš nav tev.

----------


## mehanikis

ir taisīti, uz šo māteni nevaru atrast shēmu, caur čomu vairs nevaru, tapēc prasu shēmu. zobus nelaboju tikai auto un elektroniku. ja nav ko teikt nesaki, uzmanības trūkumu var kompensēt sociālajos tīklos

----------

